# www.thetechguys.com



## ecarter (Feb 24, 2002)

Hi everybody, I have just been browsing on a site with the above address. It is almost a mirror image of this site as well as having a similar name. I was wondering if it is run by the people????? Ted


----------



## ecarter (Feb 24, 2002)

oops, that should read "the same people" Ted


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

I think it is a completely different site.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yep. Not associated.


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

if this site is copyrighted you could sue them, lol


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm sure only lawyers would win in the end


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Well....at least we would see if the Mulder is really all he is cracked up to be.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

I just poked through, and actually....the only real similar thing is the name. Well.....they're also exactly 100,000 short of our member base.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Yeah, I don't see any of our material there or anything. Just another site with a similar name as far as I can see.


----------

